# Diagnosis code for Rhogam inj



## paula f3 (May 24, 2011)

I am looking at two Dx code.  Please help.  Pt had Missed AB then had Rhogam prior to discharge.  I was looking at 65610 vs V07.2.

Paula


----------



## sknapp56 (May 25, 2011)

*Rhogam injection*

If the injection is for prophylactic reasons you should use the V07.2. It is only when the mother has developed the RH antibodies do you use the 656.10. Hope this helps


----------

